# clam chowder with coquina clams!!!! my son said "mom your clam chowder beats the cans



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

*clam chowder with coquina clams!!!! my son said "mom your clam chowder beats the cans*

okay so I experimented due to other posts about the coquina clams, I picked up about 4 cups fully rinsed, soaked in salt water for 24 hours then simmered OMG the broth was freeken awesome! just cover the clams with about an inch of water to start then add water as needed to taste However sand was still in the clam meat Ill have to work on that. discarded clam meat then followed some basic clam chowder recipes and used a can of chopped clams


----------

